# Turquatic



## artemisa (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't know if this has been posted yet, but my lovely MAC MA told me that he's seen the packaging for MAC turquatic collection and everything will be bright lovely turquoise!!!!
Can't wait to see it!

I already adore my Diana Ross pink packing, the Belle Azure golden one... So I will surely get the turquatic items! I know... just for the package, but I know I won't be the only one


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 17, 2006)

wow  yay. turquoise is my favorite color too!


----------



## caroni99 (Mar 17, 2006)

Very cool! I can't wait to find out what this collection is all about.


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caroni99* 
_Very cool! I can't wait to find out what this collection is all about._

 
me too!


----------



## FemmeNoir (Mar 17, 2006)

If it is in special packaging then I guess I'll be skipping this one, as I won't get my PPID.


----------



## Sophia84 (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *artemisa* 
_I don't know if this has been posted yet, but my lovely MAC MA told me that he's seen the packaging for MAC turquatic collection and everything will be bright lovely turquoise!!!!
Can't wait to see it!

I already adore my Diana Ross pink packing, the Belle Azure golden one... So I will surely get the turquatic items! I know... just for the package, but I know I won't be the only one_

 
Did he tell you the products??? he he!!


----------



## nakobear (Mar 17, 2006)

How pretty! When is the release date for Turquatic? Anyone know?


----------



## PrettyinPink (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow, Turquoise packaging?! I can't wait to see this - I'm gonna go nuts!


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 17, 2006)

man it's going to be so sad depotting the pretty packaging =(


----------



## Dawn (Mar 17, 2006)

Hope they have some colors that will go good with the turquoise shades!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 17, 2006)

Ohh I want to see it all now


----------



## User34 (Mar 17, 2006)

all these collections coming out! ahhh!!!  I'm going to have to start fundraising..lol.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alumeze* 
_all these collections coming out! ahhh!!!  I'm going to have to start fundraising..lol._

 
lol..you wont be the only one


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeNoir* 
_If it is in special packaging then I guess I'll be skipping this one, as I won't get my PPID. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same here...


----------



## lovejam (Mar 18, 2006)

Ohgod... Turquoise is my best color. I'm serious. I'm so gonna want everything from that collection (except for the perfume). I'd better hold off on any MAC purchases until this comes out, so I can blow everything on Turquatic. XD


----------



## Isis (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeNoir* 
_If it is in special packaging then I guess I'll be skipping this one, as I won't get my PPID. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
3rd that one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope there is at least a couple of wearable colors in there for me b/c I can't do blues. ARG!!! So frustrating. I'm sure this is going to be a gorgeous collection!


----------



## x music is love (Mar 18, 2006)

ooo im excited lol.


----------



## Pale Moon (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 
_I'm sure this is going to be a gorgeous collection!_

 

Oh yeah! Me too!!  8)


----------



## princessami (Mar 18, 2006)

I keep buying pretty blues, hoping magically one of them will look pretty, rather than 80's hooker on me... Maybe this will finally be the one...


----------



## pinkfeet (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 
_3rd that one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope there is at least a couple of wearable colors in there for me b/c I can't do blues. ARG!!! So frustrating. I'm sure this is going to be a gorgeous collection!_

 

I was waiting to see if this collection and others for the summer will have different colored packaging -hence no ppid discount and no buy for me, I refuse to pay retail no matter how pretty it is. 

I might get it at the CCO if I like well enough but I dont like these new rules EL is churning out, which is too bad I would buy more if they didnt.


----------



## artemisa (Mar 18, 2006)

So what is with the PPID??? I thought the new rule was just "no B2M on lippies with special packaging". 
Does this apply to the WHOLE collection?? Oh, please, NOOOO!!! I really need my PPID discount since I may not be working by the time the collection is out!

And btw, I asked my MA if he knew about this craze on Parrot being released again but he said that it's just probably a rumour, since he thinks the turquoise e/s will be a new one called turquatic, similar to aquadisiac but darker and with a bit more of teal in it.


----------



## princess (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh I love turquoise! And I love my Belle Azure lipglass metallic tube too... can't wait!

As for that B2M thing, I asked an MA yesterday and she told me that LE lipsticks can't be exchanged, another told me no problem, except for Viva Glam...
I wish they will make up their minds.


----------



## lianna (Mar 18, 2006)

Can't wait for this! I love special packaging


----------



## pale blue (Mar 18, 2006)

If the shades are too gorgeous to pass up, I'll go ahead and buy them without my ppid discount. It's not really a deal breaker for me


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 18, 2006)

another collection from which I'll probably won't buy a thing, I look horrid in blues and teals. well so I'm skiping deja-rose, sweetie cake and this one. at least I save money and can blow it out on the others collections


----------



## Sophia84 (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_another collection from which I'll probably won't buy a thing, I look horrid in blues and teals. well so I'm skiping deja-rose, sweetie cake and this one. at least I save money and can blow it out on the others collections_

 

Yeah me too I'm skiping Deja Rose, Sweetie Cake too pink for me, and I cannot undersatnd why all these pimks this year!!! And the turquatic too, I cannot wear any blues or teals! Lets hope Sundressing will have more earthy shades , and maybe some peachy lipglosses, at least, I cannot stand all these pink lipglosses!


----------



## artemisa (Mar 18, 2006)

There are also new palettes coming for summer. 3 eyes palettes and 1 for the lips. They will look like a mosaic for what I heard, and will have a smalted finish, sort of like the compacts for Catherine Deneuve.

This guy also told me that there is going to be more brush sets, and I just wanted to let all you know since I read here that there won't be more brush sets!
The package for the brush sets seems to be quite ugly this time...


----------



## Sophia84 (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *artemisa* 
_There are also new palettes coming for summer. 3 eyes palettes and 1 for the lips. They will look like a mosaic for what I heard, and will have a smalted finish, sort of like the compacts for Catherine Deneuve.

This guy also told me that there is going to be more brush sets, and I just wanted to let all you know since I read here that there won't be more brush sets!
The package for the brush sets seems to be quite ugly this time..._

 

Good news!! The e/s palettes will come out with the Turquatic? 

Ohhh the brush sets won't be good??


----------



## artemisa (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't know, but I guess it will be a separate collection, since the brush sets and palettes always come out on their own. 

I wonder why this has not been listed with the rest of the collections that someone posted some time ago...
But the guy who has been telling me about this will go on his update for new collections next month and then he will be able to tell me more. But since he's from Spain and we get everything here soooooo late, I guess we will know from US MA's before.


----------



## Sophia84 (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *artemisa* 
_I don't know, but I guess it will be a separate collection, since the brush sets and palettes always come out on their own. 

I wonder why this has not been listed with the rest of the collections that someone posted some time ago...
But the guy who has been telling me about this will go on his update for new collections next month and then he will be able to tell me more. But since he's from Spain and we get everything here soooooo late, I guess we will know from US MA's before._

 
Yeah maybe!! I cannot wait to hear about Sundressing!


----------



## joytheobscure (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh I love turquoise - all my jewelry is turquoise- I'll be poor when this collection is released---  it will coordinate with my southwestern stuff. LOL


----------



## lianna (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow! New palettes and brush sets! Cannot wait for those...I love MAC eye palettes.


----------



## lara (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeNoir* 
_If it is in special packaging then I guess I'll be skipping this one, as I won't get my PPID. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Same here. I'm on a budget, dammnit!

(although I'll end up getting it anyway, honestly.)


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 7, 2006)

My favorite color, I'm so excited!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When?​


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 7, 2006)

Love the picture used for your avater (is that what it's called?). Beautiful!  Is that you?



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautenoir* 
_me too!_


----------



## maggie1919 (Apr 8, 2006)

Can you get the PPID discount on the limited edition packaging?  I thought they gave it last summer on the gold packaging.  Also, is the PPID discount available for the Sweetie Cakecollection?


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 8, 2006)

turquoise packaging..

hopefully this isn't going to be more of those "yay! lets look like clinique!" deals. i really didn't like the pics we saw of those. (was that lure/bait/hooked? sundressing? turquatic? i don't remember what line it was, but it was upcoming MAC..)


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_turquoise packaging..

hopefully this isn't going to be more of those "yay! lets look like clinique!" deals. i really didn't like the pics we saw of those. (was that lure/bait/hooked? sundressing? turquatic? i don't remember what line it was, but it was upcoming MAC..)_

 
lure/bait/hooked had the cheap looking blue packaging.


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Love the picture used for your avater (is that what it's called?). Beautiful!  Is that you?_

 
 YEP!...all me!


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_turquoise packaging..

hopefully this isn't going to be more of those "yay! lets look like clinique!" deals. i really didn't like the pics we saw of those. (was that lure/bait/hooked? sundressing? turquatic? i don't remember what line it was, but it was upcoming MAC..)_

 

oooh...maybe it will be metallic, like the diana ross stuff!...I hope it's not like the lure/bait/hooked stuff!


----------



## lianna (Apr 9, 2006)

Yeah...the Lure/Bait/Hooked stuff just looks strange....Maybe it'll turn out better IRL.


----------



## LuvBeMac (Apr 9, 2006)

i will buy all ranges of turquatic!!saving saving saving!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 10, 2006)

​ 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautenoir* 
_YEP!...all me!_


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 10, 2006)

oooh, sounds pretty, when does it come out??


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Apr 10, 2006)

i love the color of the packaging but i dont think it looks that good. it makes me really miss the black when i look at it.


----------



## Isis (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkfeet* 
_I was waiting to see if this collection and others for the summer will have different colored packaging -hence no ppid discount and no buy for me, I refuse to pay retail no matter how pretty it is. 

I might get it at the CCO if I like well enough but I dont like these new rules EL is churning out, which is too bad I would buy more if they didnt._

 
Tell me about it, and being on a budget is rough sometimes. Well, I suppose I could save my tip money for it. LOL I can't believe I plan this stuff months in advance.


----------

